# C.C. Hits Anyone?



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has had any hits on their credit cards yet?  o-|| :O•-:


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

I was just about to ask the same thing. I'll bet I've checked my card 13000 times!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

JHas said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing. I'll bet I've checked my card 13000 times!


That's funny stuff JHas! :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

JHas said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing. I'll bet I've checked my card 13000 times!


  :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

JHas said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing. I'll bet I've checked my card 13000 times!


I think you're gonna eventually have to check it more times than that! BTW, did you check all 30 credit cards?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm holding out. It's like your wife being pregnant and getting an ultra-sound. I think I'll just wait and see what comes out. :roll: 

That and I forgot my password, again. I did the same thing last year. :lol:

Not to mention I have too many applications on the same card. I still won't know who drew.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

horsesma said:


> I'm holding out. It's like your wife being pregnant and getting an ultra-sound. I think I'll just wait and see what comes out.


+1. I've waited this long, what is another 2 weeks.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Checked mine this morning....nothing yet. I did talk to a guy this morning (also), who had his hit for $508 last Friday...the price of his Big Horn tag on the New Foundlands! He is pretty stoked!


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Nothing yet, but it has to happen!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I just got a call from our friends in NV stating that my C.C. is expired. My guess is that we will start seeing the hits anytime now.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Haha i just remembered that i blocked mine when i went on my trip a week ago. Thanks for reminding me. i have to get it unblocked just in case.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

nothing as of posting this!


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

4 or 5 guys on MM claim to have cc hits in the last half hour.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

I just got hit $35.00 archery deer is all I am upto this fall.


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

I just took a hit for 3 deer tags and one LE Muzz Bull for central manti (probably belongs to my better half).


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok. I know I said a few posts back that I could wait a couple of weeks. Curiosity got the better of me and I just checked my account. Can any of you make this out?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like a Henry mtn Tag NHS, congrats.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

$35 pending charge here. That happened sometime between 6-10:30 tonight because I checked earlier and there was nothing there.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just took a $35 hit on my card so im tickled to be hunting the muzzleloader season again


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

just took a $35 hit on my card so im tickled to be hunting the muzzleloader season again


----------



## otis9347 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got hit for $315 :shock: . Archery deer $35, and LE three corners archery bull elk $280. This was lucky year number 8 for me.


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

05/17/11	06:33:15	UTAH BUCKS PERMIT SALT LAKE CIT UT	$ 75.00
Vernon Rifle with 10 points

Just noticed the time stamp on this web site is is off an hour. I got up and checked at 6:55 am, charge posted at 6:33 am.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like I get one last Hurrah with the boys this year! We will be hunting general bucks, just not sure where yet! But that doesn't really matter to me, it will be a great year nontheless!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

$280.00 Wasatch LE Archery *()* *()* *()* 
$35.00 Achery Deer


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Buck and Bull Combo! Yea, just got a hit for $80.00


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

110 Wife drew a general deer tag and I drew a vernon archery deer tag!! Sweet!


----------



## kinger6 (May 13, 2011)

Mine got hit last night for $280 LE Muzz Manti


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to those of you who get to hunt! Keep them coming. 8) 

I still haven't done the ultra-sound yet.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like general deer for me and my dad


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

got archery tag


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

My credit card still hasn't been hit yet...


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Online statement with Cabelas is always 2-3 days behind, so I called this morning with all the excitement on here and was told Utah Bucks Permit has a charge pending for $35.00. Hopefully it is for my 13 year old and not for me.... we'll see in a few weeks I guess.  Looks like the tag cuts are taking effect. I have had a deer tag every year for 15 years that I have lived in Utah.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine either. I know it will get hit eventually because I put in for Archery deer with 1 PP. That still gives me hope for my LE elk tag.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

$408!!!!!! wasatch moose here we come!!!!!! Good thing I know someone who's played this game before


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

SCORE, Utah Archery Deer, can't wait to get back to the high country. Now practice will be 5 days a week. Good luck to all.


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Can we please calm down and get this tag draw stuff over with so we can get back to arguing?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

NOTHING YET!. Does this mean I got shafted 2 years in a row?

I'm with you JHas let's get back to petty arguments.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i wont know for a while as a friend put in for the both of us so he used his card and i wont get anything until the 31st so oh well. congrats to those of you that get to hunt so far i hope we will be out there as well but who knows anymore


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

A good friend of mine drew his LE Dutton archery tag.
I drew all the points that I applied for, yeah.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My Dads got hit for $70!!! This is his last year deer hunting. Way stoked to hunt one last year with him :mrgreen: I haven't checked my card yet, so I still have hope for Elk!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> $408!!!!!! wasatch moose here we come!!!!!! Good thing I know someone who's played this game before


****, Chet. Haven't you had a moose tag before?


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Pending Charge of $795. Wasatch Early here I come!!!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well me and the wife drew our gen archery deer tags.

OH and one of us drew a Wasatch archery elk tag. OOO°)OO -~|- *()*

Can't believe with only 4 or 3 points we drew out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, Ken! I'm almost sick of congratulating folks. :mrgreen:

General archery deer tag for me. Gonna be a couple more years for the SJ archery elk tag.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

2 pending charges for $35 each. another year of hunting with my son.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nice, Ken! I'm almost sick of congratulating folks. :mrgreen:
> 
> General archery deer tag for me. Gonna be a couple more years for the SJ archery elk tag.


Thanks, I wish I was in a position to wait for a san juan tag but that won't happen in my life so I will have to take the scraps :lol: .


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Luck, time, corruption, divine intervention, the devil, don't care at this point. Finally drew!!! Years of nothing, and now both an elk and a pronghorn in the same year. SICK!!!!

Unfortunately, I can't recall exactly which units or even season for that matter. Not sure I care, but I recall Plateau and here's hoping...Pahvant. Also learning the realities of applying as a former resident of the state. Added up to over 1000 for both. Here's how I approached the missus...

"Hey, I think we should go get you that couch you've been wanting."


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Northern buck and bull tag for my boy, I got a general archery.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like I at least get to general deer this year. It's good enough for now though, keep the points building AND I get to go hunting!

Congrats to you lucky folks that have also drawn something! Especially those with LE tags.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

OOO°)OO 
$280 pending charge can only mean I'll be heading south to Panguitch Lake or Beaver for the Early Bull Hunt!!!!


----------



## Westerniztion (May 17, 2011)

Got hit last night. Boulder early rifle with 8 points... and archery deer.


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it safe to say if my CC has not been hit that I did not draw?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, it could be another week before you see anything. Some show up earlier than others. Good luck!


----------



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

oh ok....Thanks


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

man I hope that I still have a charge coming. I really don't care about whether I get a tag, but my daughter is on pins and needles hoping to get an archery tag....


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

YES!!! 280.00 Hit!! Can you say BIG BULLS!!!!! I cannot freakin wait! Is it time yet?


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

errr...correction. General deer and limited entry bull. Still, Super exciting. How is it that people know which of the preferred choices they got? Or if one is drawn now, one already knows it was the first choice or what?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

SteepNDeep said:


> errr...correction. General deer and limited entry bull. Still, Super exciting. How is it that people know which of the preferred choices they got? Or if one is drawn now, one already knows it was the first choice or what?


In my case, I had only 1 choice.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

SteepNDeep said:


> errr...correction. General deer and limited entry bull. Still, Super exciting. How is it that people know which of the preferred choices they got? Or if one is drawn now, one already knows it was the first choice or what?


The way the draw is done it leaves very little if not zero chance at a second choice.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors- If she does not draw an archery deer tag then she can buy one in July (assuming she is under 17) when the 1,500 "youth archery tags" go on sale.

And-- no hits for us. Looks like my 12 year old might not get a tag this year. I may be buying an OTC for WY. We'll wait for the emails before getting too bummed.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what the chance somebody drawing a archery tags for there 2 choice ?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

General Deer for me and the bro.
If MadHunter is correct, we will be flinging arrows *OOO*


----------



## wixxman (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got a call from my hunting partner. He just got a hit on his credit card for all 5 of us. We put in for the archery season / non resident. Guess your department of game likes the $343 they get from us in California. Now just hope the dear hunting will be better than last year on the Dutton.
Wixxman


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wixxman said:


> Just got a call from my hunting partner. He just got a hit on his credit card for all 5 of us. We put in for the archery season / non resident. Guess your department of game likes the $343 they get from us in California. Now just hope the dear hunting will be better than last year on the Dutton.
> Wixxman


I guess that I need to move to California to draw a tag since they don't want me to spend any of the money that I could on a non-resident LE or a OIL tag. But then I did draw a LE elk tag back in 2001 but it has been dry since then.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> No, it could be another week before you see anything. Some show up earlier than others. Good luck!


Thanks Tree so your sayin theres still a chance for the AI tag.


----------



## huntaddict (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like 3 Delores Triangle rilfe deer tags in our group! And a central muzzy deer tag for me, I guess 16 points is not enough to draw a San Juan elk tag, maybe next year? Oh well, if you add in the muzzy deer tag in colorado, it looks like I'm already going to be plenty busy!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

my card did not get hit last year until a week and a half after everybody started the my card has been hit routine.and i drew the wasatch elk tag so there is still plenty of hope


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like I drew the nine mile/Range Creek Bighorn Sheep Tag. Should be a great hunt.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like Thousand Lake Deer for me $75.00 dollar hit.


KK11 the Ram pics I put on last week are your unit.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

A $35 hit for archery deer but no $280 hit for LE ELk. Looks like it will be an over the counter spike muzzy tag again this year. Still fun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

1 hit this morning and 1 hit tonight, I was getting worried when I only had 1 charge earlier. Central muzzleloader deer for me and my daughter. I had 3 bonus points going in for general season and my daughter had 1 bonus point. The whole point system is a ridiculous crock of horse ****t. (IMO)


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

I just got my CC hit for general deer OOO°)OO


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got hit 280 for an elk tag. Cant wait to get a letter so I can frame it and put it on the wall :mrgreen: Who cares about the hunt, I finally get a letter that doesnt say UN on it :mrgreen:


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats to all who drew

I only received the reach around with out lube!!!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Got my Archery tag. Now to decide either recurve or long bow. Maybe last one for a year or two, thanks to new rules.


*-band-* OOO°)OO


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> 1 hit this morning and 1 hit tonight, I was getting worried when I only had 1 charge earlier. Central muzzleloader deer for me and my daughter. I had 3 bonus points going in for general season and my daughter had 1 bonus point. The whole point system is a ridiculous crock of horse **** (IMO)


Sweet glad to see both of you got tags.Should be a fun hunt for you guys.You need help give me a call.


----------



## wbcougster (Mar 12, 2010)

Starting to get mighty nervous now...still no CC hits. I'm looking for my daughter's first GS Deer Tag and of course my LE Elk tags. Anybody else nervous? I can only hope that my bank is slower than most.


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

LE Elk!!!!!!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats to all that have drawn!


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

No hit for me yet either. I really hope I don't get passed up two years in a row! My freezer is in serious need of meat.


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Still waiting, anticipating....checking cc charges....hmmm, available amount is about $800 less than it should be???? Could it be a NR LE elk tag is in my future? Or did my wife charge something I'm not aware of?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

LE Elk and LE Pronghorn, still waiting on general deer


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Got sick of waiting for Cabela's to post...so I called. No LE Elk or Buff for me yet again...but there was a $75 charge. *Book Cliffs Rifle deer for the wife!!!* She's stoked!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Packout, if there was a way to guarantee that if I turned my archery deer tag back in, that your 12 year old would get it, I gladly would give it back. I'd be happy to just guide my 2 Sons for their archery deer.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

408.00 pending on the credit card. Looks like I will be hunting moose in the Kamas area  . Man im excited and with only 6 points too!!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

STEVO said:


> 408.00 pending on the credit card. Looks like I will be hunting moose in the Kamas area  . Man im excited and with only 6 points too!!!!


Nice STEVO! Lot's of forum members drawing this year.. that's good to see.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> 408.00 pending on the credit card. Looks like I will be hunting moose in the Kamas area  . Man im excited and with only 6 points too!!!!


*Y-O-U D-I-R-T-Y D-O-G * :shock:

Congrats buddy, good luck to ya !!


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Manti LE elk with 8pts........yahoooo! I know it's not Pahvant, San Juan, or one of the other top draws. But it will be a good hunt and much better than what is available in Oregon with 8pts!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Snag, what weapon?


----------



## Snag32 (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh sorry....still flyin' high I guess. It's an archery tag.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> LE Elk and LE Pronghorn, still waiting on general deer


Dude, you drew again! That's awesome. You better call on me to help with scouting and the hunt. 8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yah it was my wife or G-pa that drew the elk, but I drew the 'Lope tag  Plateau unit, hope yer gonna be ready to get out after 'em!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a goat chasin'/findin' fool. Any time, I'm there. Would love to help with the elk also.

Let me know when you are going scouting.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who has drawn LE and OIL tags! Looks like we are pretty well represented. 

I drew a general rifle deer, which may not sound impressive except this is the first time I have drawn a general tag two years in a row in the past 11 years or so.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Dangit! What card was it I used this year?!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Just got hit for my 4th straight year of a general rifle muley tag. Still hoping for that LE big bull tag...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

2 non-resident SE rifle deer tags (dad and younger brother), two resident SE rifle deer tags (my wife and older brother), and someone (older brother 14 pts, myself 13 pts, or my wife 3 pts) drew the book cliffs roadless elk tag-any weapon! Has and will be a great year! Oh yeah, I still have my third year of my DH available! OOO°)OO


----------



## Fukarwee (Dec 29, 2010)

Marine. i drew that same goat tag last year, hit me up through pm if you have any questions or need any help.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well it happened, and now I have to figure out how to hunt while going to the POST academy. LE Elk La Sals Muzzy. With 2 points! I guess this was my year. Bear, Elk and either me or my wife drew a GS deer tag.


----------



## loneelkhunter (May 19, 2011)

I got a great birthday present! $280 charge + $35 charge from Utah Bucks and Bulls. Looks like I drew the North Cache Early Any Weapon and Northern Region Deer! Now I just wish the snow would melt so I can go scout the high country! Maybe in a couple of months.

Lone


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Congrats to everyone who has drawn LE and OIL tags! Looks like we are pretty well represented.
> 
> I drew a general rifle deer, which may not sound impressive except this is the first time I have drawn a general tag two years in a row in the past 11 years or so.


Awesome AF!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats cool AF I'm beginning to wonder about or GS deer tags, 6 of us put in for Central, thought it was a sure thing? Anyone have any thoughts? Been hit for LE Elk and Antelope but not GS Deer, weird


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

the only gs region that may have been a sure thing was the northern region all the other regions in the state have been over subscribed for the last couple of years last year i beleive even archery tags were gone by the first drawing


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

My son gets to chase elk on the youth hunt. I hope he gets a bigger one than what I shot. I think I am way more excited than he is.


----------



## wbcougster (Mar 12, 2010)

Big sigh of relief...my 14 year old daughter drew the GS deer tag, but it looks like I'm the proud owner of yet one more LE Elk point. Anybody know a good taxidermist that can mount a good "rack" of LE points? Cuz feels like all that I'll ever harvest...points.


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

Got hit this morning. CWMU Mule Deer tag with 0 points wahoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noyes61 (Feb 15, 2009)

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY my wife drew a vernon rifle and my boy and I drew 2 central deer tags. its a good day.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally got a charge for GS archery. No LE this year. . . .story of my life. Oh well, at least I get to get out and try to poke a deer.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

izzydog said:


> My son gets to chase elk on the youth hunt. I hope he gets a bigger one than what I shot. I think I am way more excited than he is.


Sounds like good times. Don't base your hunting experience on weather you get a big one, or on if you get one at all. Have a good time no matter the outcome.  Just be glad you even get to hunt with your son.


----------



## fire4j15 (Nov 13, 2010)

My credit card was hit this morning for a central general season deer tag. I'm very excited to start scouting.


----------



## flynhunt (May 21, 2008)

Finally!! After 14 years of waiting it looks like I finally got an archery pahvant tag!! Yea Baby!!


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got hit this morning. 3 northeastern general deer muzzy tags.


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Same here, the wife and I drew our archery deer permits for Utah. Now just waiting on the draw in WY. for our deer tags some time the end of June.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Northern muzzy!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

It looks like we are going go deer hunting but were not sure? My card got hit today. Cant wait to find out were we are going to hopefully kill our deer hope central that is our first pick. I guess i got points on my Elk and Moose tags again thats all right my boy is not big enough yet to go soon he will and that will be great to share that with him.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Brother in Law drew his Wasatch LE Elk any weapon finally! My Brother drew the Willard Rocky Mtn. Goat! My other Brother has a CWMU limited elk tag. I have a new baby on the way and looks like I'll just be offering a bunch of help this year.


----------



## skeptic (Apr 17, 2008)

WooHoo wasatch early


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Still no Pahvant elk tag  That's what I get for living right in the middle of the unit. Maybe I should put in for the book cliffs. At least I get to mz hunt deer again.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Phew! My card finnaly got hit! Looks like I drew my GS, and not my LE or management deer. Now for the next waiting game. I get to wait and see which reigon, and which weapon. I hope it is the southern rifle. I did put archery down as my last choice. If that is the one that I happened to get, I'm going to have to get a bow and start practicing. I've neve done the whole bow thing, but I wanted to hunt. I guess Time will tell, unless there is a way you guys know of that I can find out now which GS tag it is.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

just looked and me and my brother got general archery tags so that means i can hunt all three hunts. plus i drew out on the pleateu archery lope tag. Just another point for elk for my dad.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Younghunter, if you drew a general season archery tag, you cannot hunt all 3 seasons. In order for youth to hunt all 3, you have to get a rifle or muzzleload tag. If you buy an archery tag you are committed to archery only.

Sorry to be the bearrer of bad news, but that's the deal.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Younghunter21 said:


> just looked and me and my brother got general archery tags so that means i can hunt all three hunts. plus i drew out on the pleateu archery lope tag. Just another point for elk for my dad.


bad news...... if you have an archery tag and are 18 and under, you can only hunt the archery season... you have to have a rifle or muzzy tag in order for the youth to legally hunt all 3 seasons... even though archery is statewide, they require youth to pick a region to hunt the other 2 seasons, which is why the require you to have a rifle or muzzy tag.

so.... looks like you get to only hunt the archery hunt, but its better then nothing!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

i think if you draw the archery deer, you cant hunt all three. You have to draw a muzz or any weapon as a youth to hunt all three seasons.....


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

woops.... got beat..... TWICE!!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a general north eastern deer for me!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Looks like a general north eastern deer for me!


NO!!!! Elk and deer this year? :shock:

I've drawn you a little sketch of what these animals look like in case you need help identifying them. Hey, it's the least I could do...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45- You should come along so you can show me in person...


----------



## treedagain (Nov 21, 2009)

south san rafael sheep and a northern deer....


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks as if the Pops got this tag...good thing too cause he's 65 years old! At first I was a little ****ing freaked out...but now reality is setting in and I am slightly excited.

6602 - DESERT BIGHORN SHEEP - KAIPAROWITS, ESCALANTE (SEPT 17 - NOV 6, 2011)

Is there any way to find out how many other folks got this tag? I aint been much fer big game as of late; I'm sure its been posted (the numbers) just aint been checkin much.

I'll also expect every honey hole known, in PM form of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Younghunter, if you drew a general season archery tag, you cannot hunt all 3 seasons. In order for youth to hunt all 3, you have to get a rifle or muzzleload tag. If you buy an archery tag you are committed to archery only.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearrer of bad news, but that's the deal.


yes I know, I drew out for southern general hunt.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Younghunter21 said:


> Elkoholic8 said:
> 
> 
> > Younghunter, if you drew a general season archery tag, you cannot hunt all 3 seasons. In order for youth to hunt all 3, you have to get a rifle or muzzleload tag. If you buy an archery tag you are committed to archery only.
> ...


archery tags in utah are state wide... they dont have a region assigned to them like rifle and muzzy tags do...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like my son got his first rifle deer tag and I'll be flinging arrows at bucks for the first time (two $35 charges). 

Still holding out for my son to get the Youth Elk and me to get the archery elk GS tag. C'mon $45 charge x2!


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

kill_'em_all said:


> Younghunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > Elkoholic8 said:
> ...


Ok i know, I drew out for the southern region general season hunt that runs from the second saturday in october to the next Wednesday or something like that

DO YOU GET WHAT I AM SAYING HERE?????


----------



## BIG (Nov 12, 2009)

Younghunter, you cant hunt rifle and muzz with a general archery.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Younghunter21 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > Younghunter21 said:
> ...


Yes, we get what you're saying! You're saying that you have no clue what tag you drew because you either didn't actually read the Big Game Application Guidebook or you didn't understand it or something like that! In any case, when you actually get the tag come back on and give us the region, dates and weapon and we'll be more than happy to help you out. In the meantime, congratulations on getting whatever tag you got!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ktowncamo said:


> Looks like my son got his first rifle deer tag and I'll be flinging arrows at bucks for the first time (two $35 charges).
> 
> Still holding out for my son to get the Youth Elk and me to get the archery elk GS tag. C'mon $45 charge x2!


You might get the $45 charge for your son, but you won't get a $45 charge for your archery elk GS tag 'cause those are not draw tags, but unlimited over the counter tags going on sale beginning July 27.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Just a couple SE deer tags for us, looks like my 12 year old drew his first deer tag, and I can wait....Oh and one more thing....We drew a San Juan muzzy Tag!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Younghunter21 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > Younghunter21 said:
> ...


dude there aint a general season deer hunt in utah that opens on the 2nd saturday in october... DO YOU GET WHAT I AM SAYING HERE????? :roll: you havent a clue as to what you are saying or what tag you drew


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I can safely say that I did not hit the lottery this year with the AI tag but it's still a win/win for me. I get another point for the future and I get to hunt the same bucks we were chasing last year with some of my good friends.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Another moose point for me,,,,,,,I will now be at 16.

BUT , on a good note , My oldest boy drew a Youth any bull tag and a deer permit...
I'm planning on hunting his youth tag on Kamas and (or) the South Slope....
I'll really be able to pin down were I want the moose tag....  

Plus my wife drew a SE rifle deer tag with ZERO points....

There's a couple more charges as well,,,,,But I'll need to see E-mails to figure out
were I'll be ....


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

yes I know, I drew out for southern general hunt.[/quote]
archery tags in utah are state wide... they dont have a region assigned to them like rifle and muzzy tags do...[/quote]

Ok i know, I drew out for the southern region general season hunt that runs from the second saturday in october to the next Wednesday or something like that

DO YOU GET WHAT I AM SAYING HERE?????[/quote]
dude there aint a general season deer hunt in utah that opens on the 2nd saturday in october... DO YOU GET WHAT I AM SAYING HERE????? :roll: you havent a clue as to what you are saying or what tag you drew[/quote]

yes ok I have the application right here.... general season.. any weapon... southern region... OCT. 22- OCT.30 now do you believe me?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

That would be the 3rd Saturday in Oct younghunter!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Younghunter21 said:


> yes ok I have the application right here.... general season.. any weapon... southern region... OCT. 22- OCT.30 now do you believe me?


It wasn't a matter of questioning your honesty, we just questioned your knowledge and communication skills. But now that that's settled, yes, you can hunt all 3 seasons (or until you take a deer) if you're 18 years of age or younger on Aug 20, 2011. Have a safe and fun hunt!


----------



## special_ed (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone been charged for one tag then a couple days later charged for another? My $35 deer tag posted on my cc, but I was really expecting to draw my le pronghorn too. Should I abandon all hope? I guess that's what happens when they cut the tags nearly in half.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It's not done until you get the e-mails/letters there's still a chance, really depends on your credit card/ bank and how they ran it. Good luck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like I drew my 2 choice for deer "general season archery baby". Ill also pick up a general archery elk tag "wahoo" and then top it off I think the wife drew her first tag a Le pronghorn bookcliff south cisco tag. 

I could be a great year before the tags all go OIL!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> That would be the 3rd Saturday in Oct younghunter!


actually its the 4th saturday in october this year...  but good job! youre closer then yh21 was :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys will fight over anything!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> 6602 - DESERT BIGHORN SHEEP - KAIPAROWITS, ESCALANTE (SEPT 17 - NOV 6, 2011)


NICE!!! Tell your pops CONGRATS! 8)

I trust MANY pics, and a good read are in store for us after the hunt?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > 6602 - DESERT BIGHORN SHEEP - KAIPAROWITS, ESCALANTE (SEPT 17 - NOV 6, 2011)
> ...


I'm sure I'll the official scribe and photog for the hunt. After the "oh fudge" factor set in...I'm now excited!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

FINALLY! I got hit yesterday for a N.E. buck tag. That would be the NOT SO GENERAL, VERY LIMITED TAG NUMBERS THAT ARE ALWAYS GETTING CUT FOR NO BIOLOGICAL REASON, NOT ENOUGH TROPHY ANIMALS TO KILL SEASON. )


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

$35 charge on the card, looks like I will be hunting another General Deer season. Let the scouting begin... Oh wait the snow is still here.


----------



## runningelk (May 25, 2011)

Put in for the Three Corners LE Elk as a 2 person group. $260 charged on 5/18. Here we come!


----------



## wapitihunter (May 29, 2011)

hey im new here but i received notificado on the the dutton archery tag does anyone have any good resources i could appreciate!


----------



## Cbaka27 (May 27, 2011)

I got my email last night for the Manti late hunt. I was shocked with only 4 points. I cant wait.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Got my email its official I did not draw my AI tag DARN. My dad did not draw his LE Elk with 15 points. Good thing we hunt DH thats all that saved us to hunt UTAH this year. Bros g-friend drew LE ELK with 5 points her brother drew LE ELK with 0 points and her dad drew Book Cliffs roadless with 2 points. WOW looks pretty suspicious to me.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

i drew Nebo muzzy with 6 (what a suprise).... im still excited though! pending wyoming and utah antlerless draw results, its gonna be another busy fall for me!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Kill_'em,,,,,,I Told ya you were going to draw!!!!  

My wife and I, And 13 year old all drew SE deer,,,,,,and none of us had any points...

The 13 year old also drew youth any bull elk...(+ gets all three seasons on deer)

Its looks like 2 or 3 antlerless tags on the way...

And I'm looking at maybe buying a bull elk permit...

So, between the three of us ,we will have 7 or 8 Utah deer/elk permits...

I'm actually hoping I DONT draw Wyoming 102 deer this year.... :shock:


----------

